# Probeleme mit G-Sync bei World of Tanks



## garv3 (13. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei WoT ein ziemlich ungewöhnliches verhalten festgestellt.
Aktuell spiele ich (wegen der abartigen GPU-Preise) noch mit einer GTX 770. Neuerdings habe ich auch einen G-Sync-fähigen Monitor und wollte nun mal testen, wie es so läuft.

Zunächst habe ich in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung kontrolliert, ob alles korrekt eingestellt ist (G-Sync aktiviert, VSync auf Anwendungsgesteuert usw.).
Dann habe ich in WoT die Einstellungen auf Ultra gesetzt, um die FPS (Der Monitor zeigt die tatsächlichen FPS an.) zu kontrollieren. Dabei ging es mir nicht darum, eine spielbare Bildrate zu erreichen, sondern nur um den Test, ob G-Sync funktioniert.

Interessanterweise zeigt mir WoT in den Monitoreinstellungen nur sehr merkwürdige Bildwiederholraten wie bspw. 59 oder 119 an, wobei 119 auch das Maximum ist. Dabei kann der Monitor 144Hz (bzw. übertaktet auch 165).
Noch merkwürdiger ist, dass das spiel Tearing zeigt und auch mit sehr niedriger Framerate (30 - 50 FPS) läuft, wenn VSync deaktiviert ist. Sobald ich VSync aktiviere, steigen die FPS deutlich an und das Tearing verschwindet auch, allerdings scheint es dann bei 60FPS ein Cap zu geben - höher geht die Bildwiederholrate dann nicht.

Kann mir das jemand erklären?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
garv3


----------



## MircoSfot (14. April 2018)

Die GTX 770 kann wohl keine 60+fps in WoT rendern? Ich weiß es nicht. 144Hz bedeutet nicht, dass man auch 144 Bilder pro Sekunde haben muss oder gar bekommt. Ich hatte sowas wie Gsync oder Freesync noch nie. Wie verhält es sich denn du nur Gsync an hast und Vsync aus? Sind das nicht zwei unterschiedliche Methoden die eigentlich nichts miteinander zu tun haben? Vsync sollte eigentlich 144 Bilder pro Sekunde ausgeben, kann dies aber nicht weil GPU/CPU es nicht schaffen. Das resultiert dann wieder zu Bildreißen?! Einfach mal ohne Vsync testen. Am besten einstellungen vornehem und komplett neustarten und dann testen.


----------



## HisN (14. April 2018)

Die Graka ist so alt dass sie keine 144Hz bereitstellen kann sondern nur 120?
Und wenn Du Vsync aktiviert hast, dann kappt die Graka die FPS bei 120.

Einfach mal schauen was dort steht:

(Nicht auf den Kasten schauen, Bild ist für was anderes gemacht worden), sondern auf die Hz neben der Auflösung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## garv3 (14. April 2018)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich die "Aktualisierungsrate" weiter oben. Und ja, es scheint, als könnte die GraKa nur 120Hz. Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen 
Ich habe diese nun auf 120 hochgesetzt. Damit sollte das Cap nun weg sein. Allerdings zeigt das OSD des Monitors nun durchgehend 120 FPS an - auch im Spiel. Und das stimmt ja definitiv nicht. Es wird immer merkwürdiger...

MicroSfot, natürlich sind G-Sync und Vsync zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Dinge.

G-Sync synchrinisiert die Aktualisierungsrate des Monitors mit den von der Grafikkarte gerenderten Frames, wenn FPS unterhalb der maximalen Aktualisierungsrade des Minitors liegen.
Vsync synchronisiert die Frames der Grafikkarte mit der Aktualisierungsrate des Monitors, wenn die FPS oberhalb der maximalen Aktualisierungsrate des Monitors liegen.
Es kann als niemals beides gleichzeitig greifen. Das ist aber ja auch gar nicht meine Intention.

Merkwürdig finde ich einfach nur, dass die FPS bei eingeschaltetem Vsync steigen. Das ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn. Besonders, da das Vsync ja gar nicht greifen sollte, wenn ich nicht ansatzweise auf die 120 FPS komme.


----------

